# Clausing Model 111 Parts



## badsix (Apr 11, 2016)

my boy just bought a Clausing model 111 lathe that we want to restore, and we need a gear for it. any idea were to start looking.
thanks Jay D.


----------



## dlane (Apr 11, 2016)

What kinda gear is it


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 11, 2016)

Clausing would be the place to start. http://www.clausing-industrial.com/index.asp


----------



## 34_40 (Apr 11, 2016)

Some one on that major aution site has a whole selection for the 100 series clausing.  At least it was there a week ago.


----------



## hardware1170 (Apr 28, 2016)

What major auction site?  Ebay.  Just bought a Clausing that needs to be restored.  And kd4gij is right about contacting Clausing.  Talked to them today and they said they still have gears and a few other parts.  They were very helpful.


----------



## 34_40 (Apr 28, 2016)

Thats good news,  and Yes, there was some gears on ebay for a clausing 100 series.  
I've heard Clausing was very helpful from other folks but haven't had to call them for anything myself.


----------



## COMachinist (May 1, 2016)

Like Diane ask what gear do you need. I have some clausing gears for the apron and the reverse gears. I can check if I know what your looking for. I have found the 100 series gear mostly is DIY gears or eBay clausing don't have a lot to pick from. There is guy on here or used to be that had access to a warehouse full of old machine parts. I think his name was Dave or David?
Good luck.
CH


----------



## badsix (May 2, 2016)

COMachinist said:


> Like Diane ask what gear do you need. I have some clausing gears for the apron and the reverse gears. I can check if I know what your looking for. I have found the 100 series gear mostly is DIY gears or eBay clausing don't have a lot to pick from. There is guy on here or used to be that had access to a warehouse full of old machine parts. I think his name was Dave or David?
> Good luck.
> CH


its the gear right behind the chuck has some sort of clutch on it I think its call a bull gear
thanks Jay D.


----------

